# Slim Jim



## carling (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's a neat attic find,  Slim Jim deco bottle.

 Says on the bottom Forest City Bottling Company, Cleveland, Ohio.  I've never seen this one from here in Cleveland.  Nicely textured.

 There's a another version that you see on ebay once in awhile with a diamond pattern, out of Winston Salem, NC.  One just sold for $52.


----------



## carling (Jun 24, 2009)

.


----------



## carling (Jun 24, 2009)

.


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2009)

that is a very nice bottle! well i like it anyway!  mike


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's my Slim Jim from Lime Cola Bottling Co, Selma, AL


----------



## carling (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Mike, and nice bottle Wonka!

 I tried to go back on ebay to copy and post here the North Carolina bottle, but I guess the listing is too old to pull up.


----------

